# Warehouse remodel into Martial Arts Facility



## efa (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey, I need some help with a remodel I'm doing of a warehouse into a martial arts facility. Any and all advice would be appreciated. I will post pictures as I go.

Since I've never done anything like this it is taking longer than it should as I'm dealing with issues that keep popping up that are unique to this building. Ultimately I would like a nice clean look to the place and for that I need your advice. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## efa (Jun 2, 2010)

Some pictures


----------



## efa (Jun 2, 2010)

Different Views


----------



## efa (Jun 2, 2010)

1st step, get walls painted. I had painters come in and they used Olympic brand off-white latex paint. It worked great as the eggshell they tried 1st was not covering up the joint compound. Water fountain on side was removed was that will be my walkway area.


----------



## efa (Jun 2, 2010)

Decided to get my hands dirty and start small with the unfinished section of bathroom wall. With the help and guidance of my dad we were able to complete a small section while learning to work with joint compound. Here are some updates.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

So what did the Inspector say about the HVAC and b-vents, as they appear to be unsupported?
Not a Sparky, but that electrical panel is within reach of the sink………

Be safe, Gary


----------



## efa (Jun 2, 2010)

Good questions and I don't really have the answers to them. I just signed the lease to this warehouse about 2 months ago. I had a walkthrough with the landlord and had to ask to get the water fountain removed. I would really like the sink gone as well as I don't need it there but he said it was required by the building code and it had to do with condensation lines in the wall.

I'm assuming since they are leasing units that the building has passed inspection as I would be really upset to have started my 1st business here and have those issues pop up after the doors are open. Any thoughts on how to find out for sure?


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

Gary makes an excellent point regarding the proximity of the sink to the panel.

Why not find out from your local inspector if that is acceptable or not. Is there some reason the sink appears to be quite far from the wall?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

efa said:


> Good questions and I don't really have the answers to them. I just signed the lease to this warehouse about 2 months ago. I had a walkthrough with the landlord and had to ask to get the water fountain removed. I would really like the sink gone as well as I don't need it there but he said it was required by the building code and it had to do with condensation lines in the wall.
> 
> I'm assuming since they are leasing units that the building has passed inspection as I would be really upset to have started my 1st business here and have those issues pop up after the doors are open. Any thoughts on how to find out for sure?


You were suppose to pull a building permit before you did anything.

So I take it you haven't pulled any, and haven't had any inspections yet?

If thats the case. You may have stepped into a big pile of dodo.

They could make you rip open walls. And redo lots of things. Plus pay twice the fee for the permits.

May also require you to get special occupancy inspections.

You do have a fire emergency door, right?

Along with a fresh air supply for the number of occupants that the building/L&I will say you can have in there.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't see anything wrong with the sink and it's proximity to the panel. It can be right next to it.


where you located efa?


you should really speak with the building department about what you are doing.

a couple other things you need to ask about:

emergency egress lighting
exit signs
I don't see any lighting. Different types of use can require (legally) different levels of ambient light
fire alarm system


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Plus. Check if the zoning for that area, permits your type of use.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

You have changed the occupancy from a warehouse to a different use, possibly an "A", assembly. That means more people in the space. You might need more exits, larger exits, more bathrooms, differnt HVAC, more elcetrical outlets, a larger parking lot. The list is endless. 

Stop now, and contact the building department. Admit your error. If you continue, they can stop construction, make you rip out stuff, fine you and delay/stop your dream entirly. 

Start a notebook, list who, when, discussions. Ask for copies of whatever code is followed in your area. I continually see that when unknowlagable people try to do construction w/o a discussion with the building officials help, they spend more in time and money. Of course, the real cost is the delay in opeing your business. I have 3 resturants going right now. One resturant is behind at least 6 weeks, more likely to be 10 weeks before opening. The 2nd is 3 days away from opening, they should have been open 3 weeks ago. The 3rd is a week away from opening and they should have been open 5 weeks ago. Sometimes you need to hire a qualified person to run the job.


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

Ask your providers for the construction, guy! Anw, you did a good job, man ;-)


----------

